# Serienbrief aus Word 2k3 an CC, BCC schicken?!



## CrazyFreddy (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe soeben einen Serienbrief in Word über eine tab getrennte txt datei erstellt. (Einfach über die Serienbrief Leiste, Datenquelle öffnen, die Variablen gesetzt)
Soweit sogut, geprüft ob alles funktioniert, prima!

Jetzt nur noch auf "Seriendruckerergebnis in E-Mail ausgeben" und in "an" die Variable setzen, schon kanns losgehen!

Das einzige Problem: Ich soll die Serienmails auch an eine statische BCC Adresse schicken...aber wie?

Um jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar   Weiß echt nichtmehr weiter.

Vielen Dank

Fred


----------



## CrazyFreddy (19. Januar 2006)

Ok hab selbst etwas geschaut und ein Freeware Add In für Outlook namens "Smart Tools" gefunden, hiermit lassen sich u.a. alle gesendeten EMails gleichzeitig auch zu einer BCC Adresse schicken! 
Einfach zu ein und ausschalten, mehr habe ich nicht gebraucht, hier der Link:

Smart Tools (Freeware)

Danke dennoch

Fred


----------

